
Show HN: SpeckJS – Comment Driven Development - Luke_Savage
http://speckjs.github.io/
======
lukegb
Interesting - reminds me of Python's doctest[1] module and all the associated
caveats, though!

1:
[https://docs.python.org/2/library/doctest.html](https://docs.python.org/2/library/doctest.html)

------
omnidan
Amazing. And it even works with Atom :)

Is there a utility that automatically creates the test files in a specific
directory? Would be nice to add speckjs to `package.json` so it builds and
runs the tests before, for example, publishing. Is something like this
possible? Or what would be the best way to automate the generation - is this
even what you intended?

EDIT: I just tried it out and it doesn't seem to work for me (I'm probably
doing something wrong :D) - would be great if you could help me out:
[https://github.com/speckjs/speckjs/issues/150](https://github.com/speckjs/speckjs/issues/150)

------
cschep
Woah, this is really cool!

Now .. who is going to write the vim plugin? :D

